# 2006MY changeover confirmed



## anlauf (Dec 28, 2004)

Stopped by a dealer today to discuss my upcoming ED. The sales rep went online and discovered a new order sheet for the E60 530i. Here is the news:

Order Sheet 0650/NE73-530i

2006MY Production Cycle: 3/05

1. Sport Package (ZSP) now excludes active steering (217) which is a stand alone
2. NASCA leather and anthracite headliner are Priority 1 options
3. Comfort Access is available from 9/05 production


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

anlauf said:


> 1. Sport Package (ZSP) now excludes active steering (217) which is a stand alone


Hehe. We won. :rofl:

Hopefully BMW learned the leson about not to try and push something like Active Steering down our throat with a Sports Package.

I wonder how many customers opt out of the sports package just because of the steering. I know I opt out of a brand new E60 because of it.


----------



## spankys330 (Nov 16, 2004)

*new engine too?*



anlauf said:


> Stopped by a dealer today to discuss my upcoming ED. The sales rep went online and discovered a new order sheet for the E60 530i. Here is the news:
> 
> Order Sheet 0650/NE73-530i
> 
> ...


 will this car have the new larger engine?


----------



## OnOn (Sep 24, 2004)

Also, looks like Xenon is now standard in the 530 and comfort access will be a stand-alone option as of 9/05.

Cheers,

OnOn


----------



## JB-From-FL (Jul 23, 2004)

*Comfort Access Price?*

Is there any pricing on the Comfort Access yet???


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

spankys330 said:


> will this car have the new larger engine?


I recall reading somewhere in the forums that it will have the new Valvetronic 3.0 that is going in the E90.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

MatWiz said:


> Hehe. We won. :rofl:
> 
> Hopefully BMW learned the leson about not to try and push something like Active Steering down our throat with a Sports Package.
> 
> I wonder how many customers opt out of the sports package just because of the steering. I know I opt out of a brand new E60 because of it.


 :stupid: 
I can't imagine some think this is the greatest thing in steering. I drove a 530 with and w/o active steering, and I know I would never get it under the current design. It's another one of those technology if BMW introduced it, it gotta to be good for us. Shall we discuss i-Drive?


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

anlauf said:


> Stopped by a dealer today to discuss my upcoming ED. The sales rep went online and discovered a new order sheet for the E60 530i. Here is the news:
> 
> Order Sheet 0650/NE73-530i
> 
> ...


This is great news. Active steering was driving me away from getting a 545. I wonder if the 545i sports package will exclude active steering as well. One question...is comfort access like a keyless entry?


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

neurom said:


> This is great news. Active steering was driving me away from getting a 545. I wonder if the 545i sports package will exclude active steering as well. One question...is comfort access like a keyless entry?


Yes, this option is also available in the E65/E66. Does anybody know when we can expect the new engine (4.8l) for the 550i (?) ? :dunno:


----------

